# Can anyone help me to get direct2pc to run in boot camp?



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

I have tired everything! Someone mentioned changing a DLL file. I don't have the expertise for that. I really need to get this running on my iMac.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

gio12 said:


> I have tired everything! Someone mentioned changing a DLL file. I don't have the expertise for that. I really need to get this running on my iMac.


Do a "Search this Forum:" for
boot camp


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"tbolt" said:


> Do a "Search this Forum:" for
> boot camp


I tried that several times. No answers.
I am trying to fix/get around the display port issue.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

gio12 said:


> I tried that several times. No answers


I noticed that.

Other people have posted that they have gotten it to work.

Please give us some more information:

1. What type of Mac do you have? Processor?
2. What revision of boot camp
3. What revision of mac OS
4. What revision of Windows OS
5. What revision of DIRECTV2PC ?

6. What is the error you get or describe the problem in detail?
7. What have you tried so far to troubleshoot the problem?


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

tbolt said:


> I noticed that.
> 
> Other people have posted that they have gotten it to work.
> 
> ...


*I have tried the last 2 versions of DIRECTV2PC with no luck.*


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

The ONLY help I found was changing the DLL file. I can't/don't know how to do that. if someone could PM that file, I am good to go.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

I must be getting old. Back when I was in "boot camp" we were only allowed written letters :lol:


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

dsw2112 said:


> I must be getting old. Back when I was in "boot camp" we were only allowed written letters :lol:


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

gio12 said:


> The ONLY help I found was changing the DLL file. I can't/don't know how to do that. if someone could PM that file, I am good to go.


Do you have any information on the DLL file?

1. How did changing the DLL help?
2. Where did you find out about this DLL?
3. Is the DLL a part of DIRETV2PC or Windows or Other?
4. What is the name of the DLL?


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

gio12 said:


> The ONLY help I found was changing the DLL file. I can't/don't know how to do that. if someone could PM that file, I am good to go.


Have you tried this:

I can say with complete certainty that that it refuses to run under VMware Fusion due to the DTCP requirement. It WILL run successfully if you are using Boot Camp and boot to the Windows partition (running a Fusion session that uses your Boot Camp Windows partition will still fail).

I can believe it. I have a Mac with Boot Camp, a native Windows partition and VMWare Fusion to use on the Boot Camp partition. For light duty stuff, the virtual machine is fine while using Mac OS, but for heavy duty, CPU and graphics-intensive stuff you pretty much need to boot natively into Windows. Wouldn't even know you're using a Mac in that case except for the Apple logo on the box.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"tbolt" said:


> Do you have any information on the DLL file?
> 
> 1. How did changing the DLL help?
> 2. Where did you find out about this DLL?
> ...


I found the info here in some thread. Yes, it's a DIRECTV2PC DLL file.

I can't change the file. But a poster here did and it's fixed it.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"tbolt" said:


> Have you tried this:
> 
> I can say with complete certainty that that it refuses to run under VMware Fusion due to the DTCP requirement. It WILL run successfully if you are using Boot Camp and boot to the Windows partition (running a Fusion session that uses your Boot Camp Windows partition will still fail).
> 
> I can believe it. I have a Mac with Boot Camp, a native Windows partition and VMWare Fusion to use on the Boot Camp partition. For light duty stuff, the virtual machine is fine while using Mac OS, but for heavy duty, CPU and graphics-intensive stuff you pretty much need to boot natively into Windows. Wouldn't even know you're using a Mac in that case except for the Apple logo on the box.


Yes I have. I am booting directly into Win7 with Boot Camp and Win7 is running natively. And it's NOT working.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1085334
A couple of ideas from the thread:

In the latest version (v7028 which you can get here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188886) if you change byte 0x5cc5 from 08 to 0B in the file C:\Program Files\DirecTV\DirecTV\Kernel\DMP\MediaRenderAdaptor.dll it will allow it. It works well on my macbook air in bootcamp.

I use DirectTV2PC on my 13" Macbook Pro with Bootcamp and Windows 7. I was having problems until I disabled my optical audio output - it seems the bootcamp drivers for the sound card don't implement HDCP. The problem was that DirecTV2PC didn't like that a digital means of outputting audio without honoring copyright protection was available! Gasp!


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"GBFAN" said:


> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1085334
> A couple of ideas from the thread:
> 
> In the latest version (v7028 which you can get here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188886) if you change byte 0x5cc5 from 08 to 0B in the file C:\Program Files\DirecTV\DirecTV\Kernel\DMP\MediaRenderAdaptor.dll it will allow it. It works well on my macbook air in bootcamp.
> ...


I posted in that thread. No help there and tired to download new drivers with no success.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

gio12 said:


> I posted in that thread. No help there and tired to download new drivers with no success.


Have you tried disabling your Optical Audio Output as described by GBFAN?

Have you tried editing the .DLL file as described by GBFAN?


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

Have you tried disabling your Optical Audio Output?


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"tbolt" said:


> Have you tried disabling your Optical Audio Output?


Cant see how. I tired the control panel in win7, but can't find anything. Tried several settings with now luck.

Really sucks because the PQ is amazing on my iMac.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

BTW, if you are running DTV2PC version 7507 and edited the Hex key - that won't work.
The Hex key change is applicable to DTV2PC version 7028 only.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

gio12 said:


> Cant see how. I tired the control panel in win7, but can't find anything. Tried several settings with now luck.
> 
> Really sucks because the PQ is amazing on my iMac.


Here is something that I found on Google:

With the Bootcamp set up I could actually control sound output at the application level in Windows 7.

This was done using the windows 7 software settings in Sounds.

Try and disable the Optical Audio Output device.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

Right click on the Speaker Icon or Go to the Sound Control Panel

Select Device -> select Properties -> Device Usage (choose disable)


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

tbolt said:


> Right click on the Speaker Icon or Go to the Sound Control Panel
> 
> Select Device -> select Properties -> Device Usage (choose disable)


Thanks, I will try all this stuff on Wed.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

tbolt said:


> BTW, if you are running DTV2PC version 7507 and edited the Hex key - that won't work.
> The Hex key change is applicable to DTV2PC version 7028 only.


I tried all the suggestions with no luck. I am running 7028


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I know it's a bummer... but I have to put my nose into this discussion. 

Please be careful when discussing hacking DIRECTV2PC. You already know that if you're running an older version, you may have issues. I understand some features don't work in the newer versions, and they were disabled for legal reasons. Neither DIRECTV nor I can force you to upgrade to the latest version and lose those features, but just be careful, ok? Let's not overtly discuss hacking software for any reason.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I know it's a bummer... but I have to put my nose into this discussion.
> 
> Please be careful when discussing hacking DIRECTV2PC. You already know that if you're running an older version, you may have issues. I understand some features don't work in the newer versions, and they were disabled for legal reasons. Neither DIRECTV nor I can force you to upgrade to the latest version and lose those features, but just be careful, ok? Let's not overtly discuss hacking software for any reason.


Sure and sorry about that. I am done trying. It would be nice to get running though.

I will get a sling box next month.


----------

